# Computer Re-flash Programming



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Back in 2003 when I had a VW Jetta 1.8T I played around a with a program called VAG-COM that I think is pretty specific to VW/AUDI. This computer program allowed me to delete codes, modify the ECU as far as eliminate the Catalytic Converter Codes and what not through ODBII. Are there any other programs out there like this but for the GTO?

Also Are there any Programs to download that work like the HPTuners to reflash the ECU to deliver more HP/TQ?

-Charlie

04 GTO


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Also anybody know the format of the OBDII Port?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think you can cheat it. You will need HP tuners


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

I figured as much, but at this day and age it really surprises me that there isn't something already out there at this point...or there is and I need to find it.


----------

